# people with Tattoo's help me out...



## ames

OK, so my good friend, Kyrone, got married and his new wife is a weirdo. Have not spoken to him since he got married, one of those types people. Now he was my bff since we were 16 years old. I have one tattoo, but I'm not into the sleeve look and all that. If you are into 'em, more power to you, just not a fan of them cause they are usually messy and hard to see.

Well I just saw his wife got a tattoo, my question is, no matter how long you have been with someone, even if you are married, would you ever get a tattoo of their name on your body? And if so, would it be THIS kind of tattoo?


















Do people have to have mental issues to do this or am I just being too judgmental? I need to take a step back and see what others feel. I think this proves the bitch is crazy...


----------



## Dutchy954

i think it's pretty freakin' badass! ghees I hope my woman gets one similar!


----------



## Rudy4747

I don't know I have been with my sweet wifey since high school. So 10 years last March we had a lil girl and only now have I been thinking of getting the names of both my favorite little ladies. but I have also never been a of tats running across people chest like that I thought of maybe on one side of my chest a over the heart kind of thing. IDK


----------



## ames

HAHAHA lol @dutchy ok cool. I guess its just me lol. They only been married a year and together for 14 months. I can totally see getting your kids, I mean they will ALWAYS be your kids. What if something happens to your partner and then you get remarried? If my man had his dead wife across his chest every time I looked at him I would have to see her name, I don't think I would like it. but maybe its just me. I mean you cant wear a shirt or dress and cover that up! I just don't get it, lol


----------



## cEElint

i've been w/ my woman 10 yrs.. though i would get her name tattoo'd on me, just not that extreme


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull?

Yea thats too hardcore lol. crazeee


----------



## Carriana

Nope, never. But I would never get a tat there, or my husband's name. What I did do was design a tattoo that mixes our star signs: he is a gemini (roman numeral two "II") and I am a leo (squiggly symbol that resembles a lion's mane I guess). The tat is of the leo sign wrapping around the gemini sign. Though, we'd been together for five years when I got it. We've now been together over 11.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

At the rate marriages last today she got to be crazy to do that shit! Never in a million would I get some dudes name on my body.


----------



## ames

cEElint said:


> i've been w/ my woman 10 yrs.. though i would get her name tattoo'd on me, just not that extreme


OK I agree with that, I mean somewhere discrete only he will see maybe??



Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> Yea thats too hardcore lol. crazeee


yeah lol



Carriana said:


> Nope, never. But I would never get a tat there, or my husband's name. What I did do was design a tattoo that mixes our star signs: he is a gemini (roman numeral two "II") and I am a leo (squiggly symbol that resembles a lion's mane I guess). The tat is of the leo sign wrapping around the gemini sign. Though, we'd been together for five years when I got it. We've now been together over 11.


see that's a GREAT idea, special meaning to you. Like your's you explained though! lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi

That's too visible. My ex husband got my name across his heart... not visible unless his shirt was off (I bet his new wife loves that haha) but I would never get a tattoo in that spot... I would never find a job. LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit

well, i've currently got 5 tattoos. One has the initials of my ex husband, very small, next to it. One is my oldest daughter's name. One is of my beloved APBT Debo, aka my "hansum man". I also have the traditional "tramp stamp" that says Semper Fi (yes the USMCs motto, Latin for always faithful). That was my first tattoo when I was stationed in MS for training. I also have a heart with a sword stabbed through the top of it, protuding from the bottom, and the handle of the sword is a claw (like a dragon's) holding a crystal ball. All my tatt's are designs that i thought up and drew myself, except Debo (I took the pic of him). I have more drawn up for my other 2 daughter's names, but haven't gotten them done yet. Ally my tattoos have significant meaning, and i put a lot of thought and effort into them and spend years perfecting my desired design before getting them. However, all my tattoos are hidden under everyday clothing.

But, yes Amy... I concur you'd have to be crazy to get a name on you permanently that you can't say for sure would always be there until death. It's one thing to commemorate someone after their passing, but in life if they're not your parent or child, i see no reason to do that. I'm forever brandished with my ex's initials, but i have our 2 daughters to remind me everyday anyways, lol.


----------



## rodrigo

i have both arms covered up half way from wrists to elbows..... thought about putting my son, thought about putting my dad (died) , ..... in the end its a matter of taste.... i cant see myself putting anyones name on my body....my tattoos tell u MY story not my families' .....


but one of my exes had her ex s name on her ass LOL .... then covered it up LOL.... names dont end well.... ESPECIALLY your mate


oh btw ..... L L L L L L L yeah buddy i haz new laptop!!! yipeee


----------



## Celestial88

I don't currently have one but plan to when I'm of age. Only name you'll see on my body is my dog's lol


----------



## angelbaby

I would never put names on me with the exception of maybe kids. The one I getting for them though will just have a birthdate . I have been through a divorce so I know how things can change years later no was in hell would I Put a guys name on me. Tattoos should be for yourself not someone else.


----------



## SMiGGs

lol it looks nothing like her haha


----------



## SMiGGs

personally i would get this one


----------



## angelbaby

LMAO Smiggs, that portrait is horrible . Id love to get my dog on me but if not done right can turn out like a bassett hound or something LOL so prob wont get that. I think if someone means enough to get a tattoo of there is another way to do it symbols or something. Im getting a bird done in memory of my gramps, everyone who knows him knows that fits him. 

LOL boyfriend says the only names that should be on you is a in memory tatt or your kids


----------



## SMiGGs

No tattoos for me  unless its the cat with buthole belly button.


----------



## ames

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> At the rate marriages last today she got to be crazy to do that shit! Never in a million would I get some dudes name on my body.


hear hear!!! Drinking some blueberry Martini's to that! lol



PRSweetKandi said:


> That's too visible. My ex husband got my name across his heart... not visible unless his shirt was off (I bet his new wife loves that haha) but I would never get a tattoo in that spot... I would never find a job. LOL


right, somethings you should not have to make the world see lol His new wife HATES IT hahaha



ThaLadyPit said:


> well, i've currently got 5 tattoos. One has the initials of my ex husband, very small, next to it. One is my oldest daughter's name. One is of my beloved APBT Debo, aka my "hansum man". I also have the traditional "tramp stamp" that says Semper Fi (yes the USMCs motto, Latin for always faithful). That was my first tattoo when I was stationed in MS for training. I also have a heart with a sword stabbed through the top of it, protuding from the bottom, and the handle of the sword is a claw (like a dragon's) holding a crystal ball. All my tatt's are designs that i thought up and drew myself, except Debo (I took the pic of him). I have more drawn up for my other 2 daughter's names, but haven't gotten them done yet. Ally my tattoos have significant meaning, and i put a lot of thought and effort into them and spend years perfecting my desired design before getting them. However, all my tattoos are hidden under everyday clothing.
> 
> But, yes Amy... I concur you'd have to be crazy to get a name on you permanently that you can't say for sure would always be there until death. It's one thing to commemorate someone after their passing, but in life if they're not your parent or child, i see no reason to do that. I'm forever brandished with my ex's initials, but i have our 2 daughters to remind me everyday anyways, lol.


hahaha right, more power to you! I have seen lots of people with beautiful tattoo's! And even some nice sleeves or shirts and what not. They should mean something and initials are wayy easier to understand than that! lmao



rodrigo said:


> i have both arms covered up half way from wrists to elbows..... thought about putting my son, thought about putting my dad (died) , ..... in the end its a matter of taste.... i cant see myself putting anyones name on my body....my tattoos tell u MY story not my families' .....
> 
> but one of my exes had her ex s name on her ass LOL .... then covered it up LOL.... names dont end well.... ESPECIALLY your mate
> 
> oh btw ..... L L L L L L L yeah buddy i haz new laptop!!! yipeee


I hear that, its totally personal choice. WHatever makes you happy lol I think its like bad luck, jinxing it, lol YAY for a new laptop



Celestial88 said:


> I don't currently have one but plan to when I'm of age. Only name you'll see on my body is my dog's lol


That's how I feel girl!! Keep it like that! lol



angelbaby said:


> I would never put names on me with the exception of maybe kids. The one I getting for them though will just have a birthdate . I have been through a divorce so I know how things can change years later no was in hell would I Put a guys name on me. Tattoos should be for yourself not someone else.


exactly!! kids are one thing, and like your idea, still not a name, it means it to you, not the entire world in your business! lol...



SMiGGs said:


> lol it looks nothing like her haha


thats hot



SMiGGs said:


> personally i would get this one





SMiGGs said:


> No tattoos for me  unless its the cat with buthole belly button.


I am all for tat's! Its just the name and placement of this one, lol. or the cat one, not good dude. just terrible, lol



angelbaby said:


> LMAO Smiggs, that portrait is horrible . Id love to get my dog on me but if not done right can turn out like a bassett hound or something LOL so prob wont get that. I think if someone means enough to get a tattoo of there is another way to do it symbols or something. Im getting a bird done in memory of my gramps, everyone who knows him knows that fits him.
> 
> LOL boyfriend says the only names that should be on you is a in memory tatt or your kids


hahaha that would be funny, or not really if you dont know the person well enough totally need to know your artist!! the bird is nice, what kind? I like tats like that, ones you know and remember good times, not like BAM IN YOUR FACE. I agree with your man totally.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Personally, I'm into "art" on my body...not words. I don't care for any of the tribal stuff either. I just got a branch of Japanese cherry blossoms all down the top of my foot and people ask me if its real or a sock LOL! Beautiful piece of art. My next one will be in a couple of weeks! Can't wait.


----------



## ames

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Personally, I'm into "art" on my body...not words. I don't care for any of the tribal stuff either. I just got a branch of Japanese cherry blossoms all down the top of my foot and people ask me if its real or a sock LOL! Beautiful piece of art. My next one will be in a couple of weeks! Can't wait.


ooo what you gonna get, so u know? and that sounds pretty but funny that people would ask that, lol.


----------



## rodrigo

you could go with the all time classic....

one M on each buttcheek .... spells MoM lol


----------



## ames

rodrigo said:


> you could go with the all time classic....
> 
> one M on each buttcheek .... spells MoM lol


hahahahahahahahah:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

ames said:


> ooo what you gonna get, so u know? and that sounds pretty but funny that people would ask that, lol.


Something similar to this 

http://www.tattoodonkey.com/pics/k/...finelf-on-deviantart-n-a-tattoodonkey.com.jpg


----------



## ames

wow, that's coo looking!. Love the flowers and the colors, I hate seafood though so its hate to get past but the scales will look cool I think lol There a reason you want a beautiful fish?


----------



## Carriana

I hate seafood too but I don't associate the koi fish in a tattoo with food 

"KOI TATTOO - Probably surprising to many westerners is the large of amount of ancient myth that surrounds these beautiful fish in the Orient and their elevated status there. Generally known here as the brightly colored fish that are common in public ponds and fountains, carp (koi is Japanese for carp) can be found in colors that include white, yellow, gold, a deep orange, and some are even calico-colored. Particularly beautiful specimens have been known to fetch prices in excess of half-a-million dollars from private collectors who specialize in their breeding and showing. However, the koi is more than just a colorful and collectible fish. It is also one of the most popular and beautiful of Japanese tattoo symbols - a beauty which belies its symbolic meaning. Although Chinese in origin, the carp is now widely celebrated in Japan, particularly for its manly qualities. * It is said to climb waterfalls bravely, and, if caught, it lies upon the cutting board awaiting the knife without a quiver, not unlike a samurai (warrior) facing a sword*. This theme dates back to ancient China, where a legend tells of how any koi that succeeded in climbing the falls at a point called Dragon Gate (on the Yellow River) would be transformed into a dragon. * Based on that legend, it became a symbol of worldly aspiration and advancement*. Eventually, the stoic fish came to be associated with so many masculine and positive qualities that it was appropriated for the annual Boys' Day Festival in Japan where even today colorful, streaming koi flags are traditionally displayed for each son in the family. * In tattoo imagery, especially in combination with flowing water, it symbolizes much the same: courage, the ability to attain high goals, and overcoming life's difficulties."*


----------



## Carriana

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Personally, I'm into "art" on my body...not words. I don't care for any of the tribal stuff either. I just got a branch of Japanese cherry blossoms all down the top of my foot and people ask me if its real or a sock LOL! Beautiful piece of art. My next one will be in a couple of weeks! Can't wait.


I'm with you on that. All of my tattoos have meaning to me and I put a great deal of thought into each one before getting one.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Carriana said:


> I hate seafood too but I don't associate the koi fish in a tattoo with food
> 
> :rofl::goodpost:
> 
> "KOI TATTOO - * In tattoo imagery, especially in combination with flowing water, it symbolizes much the same: courage, the ability to attain high goals, and overcoming life's difficulties."*


^^^^That pretty much sums it up right there Amy


----------



## EckoMac

Tattooing a SO's name on you is the kiss of death. I have my GF's art on me and would get something to represent her, but never her name. And Ames, that chick is way "gangsta" if she's butch enough to get that nonsense permanently marked across her chest. LOL!


----------



## Carriana

Here is a sketch of the one I got of mine and my husband's star signs. Only the tat is much better than this since it was done by a professional


----------



## duckyp0o77

SMiGGs said:


> lol it looks nothing like her haha
> ]


i woulda been pissed. they screwed up when they did her teeth that way..

omg i just realized that aint your tattoo lol <dumb-a moment>:hammer:

& speakin of ol gal w/ dudes name on her chest.. she's doin too much lol


----------



## aus_staffy

No way I'd get my wife's name on me. That's what the wedding rings are for. How dumb do you think Kobe feels right now?


----------



## texasgame

ames said:


> OK, so my good friend, Kyrone, got married and his new wife is a weirdo. Have not spoken to him since he got married, one of those types people. Now he was my bff since we were 16 years old. I have one tattoo, but I'm not into the sleeve look and all that. If you are into 'em, more power to you, just not a fan of them cause they are usually messy and hard to see.
> 
> Well I just saw his wife got a tattoo, my question is, no matter how long you have been with someone, even if you are married, would you ever get a tattoo of their name on your body? And if so, would it be THIS kind of tattoo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do people have to have mental issues to do this or am I just being too judgmental? I need to take a step back and see what others feel. I think this proves the bitch is crazy...


I think this is dumb and stupid, every tatt i have has meaning behind it i just dident get it. it would never be someone else's name. sorry thats stupid and as for the king of kings dont know who is religious but i belive there is only one and that is God. Bad place for it too and it dosent look like it was quality work, if my fiance came home with something like this we would be going to get a cover up as soon as it healed or lased removal or im out. the crown looks like an upside stool with one of the legs halfway cutt off lol


----------



## aus_staffy

texasgame said:


> I think this is dumb and stupid, every tatt i have has meaning behind it i just dident get it. it would never be someone else's name. sorry thats stupid and as for the king of kings dont know who is religious but i belive there is only one and that is God. Bad place for it too and it dosent look like it was quality work, if my fiance came home with something like this we would be going to get a cover up as soon as it healed or lased removal or im out. the crown looks like an upside stool with one of the legs halfway cutt off lol


Although it would be good in an argument. "Are you saying that I, the King of Kings is wrong? I think not."


----------



## Black Rabbit

BAD LUCK!!!!!!! Every person I've even tattooed a name on has broken up with that person within a year of the tattoo. The only names you should put on your body are your kids and loved ones who have passed, just my opinion but I've seen it all too many times. Ryan and I both have a few different matching tattoos that are very meaningful to us but because we love each other so much we will never put our names on each other.


----------



## dixieland

I would never get my husbands name tattooed on me and we've been married for almost 14 yrs.lol

I do however have my 3 kids names tattooed over my heart.I also have a tattoo on my arm in memory of the son my husband and I lost.Those are the only names I would ever get on me


----------



## Black Rabbit

When thinking about portraits you really need to find an artist that specializes in black and gray and photo realism. There are many great artists out there that wont, or can't do portraits because of the level of complication. Shading tends to heal out a few shades lighter when healed and if you don't take this into account when doing portraits your lighting and contrasts won't come out right. It takes a long time to get the hang of doing pieces like that and that's why most artist wont even attempt to do them. Always make sure you look at the artist's portfolio and make sure you are happy with the quality of the portrait before you decide on the artist.


----------



## asherjones

LOL...Which one is your gf??


----------



## angelbaby

I dont like that at all , not my taste but to each there own. I love tattoos though but I have a rule other then kids I dont believe in names on people { or memorial would be an exception too}. I have been through a divorce you dont know what the future hold with a spouse and I sure wouldnt risk a name. I would rather pick something meaningful to the two of us some object and have that tattooed, but no names. Just my opinion.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I just wanted to add that I now have a 6th tattoo, that I did myself (not the inking, but I drew it up). It's a combination of designs I found to represent my youngest daughter's name. Trinity (Celtic for Three or Triad=3rd child, 3rd girl), and Ashia (African for Hope). Here it is right after I got it









I went back to José (who did my tattoo of Debo). He's got a light hand and is very personable. I love his work. I even let him do a little extra to it that he thought would accent it and make it pop more. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## ames

THAT is nice Bev! And not a name! lol but even if it was your kids name, that would be awesome, i really like your 6th one though 

And I agree with you all, bad quality, stupid upside down stool, and the bad luck of putting a name.. UGH so crazy really to deface your body with such a huge statement and not get it done by someone who can actually do a tat!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

ames said:


> THAT is nice Bev! And not a name! lol but even if it was your kids name, that would be awesome, i really like your 6th one though
> 
> And I agree with you all, bad quality, stupid upside down stool, and the bad luck of putting a name.. UGH so crazy really to deface your body with such a huge statement and not get it done by someone who can actually do a tat!


Well, technically it is my daughter's name, just no words lol. I should get pix of all my tats and update the Tat and Piercing thread lol. I have more I want done, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## asherjones

I really think that's a cool place. Now it totally depends on your tattoo choice.


----------



## chloesredboy

Yes,that is insane,and that is coming from someone with a couple questionable tattoos themself.


----------



## BILLBKLYN

What kind of tats do you have that are questionable? And why is Borat your avatar?


----------



## chloesredboy

LOL,hush! You know damn well that isn't Borat,and you also know damn well what my tatts are : p
You have no messages for me tonight?


----------



## BILLBKLYN

I forgot what they were. PM me as I'm having trouble.


----------



## chloesredboy

My bad, I know forgetfulness is to be expected from someone your age
Here ya go


----------



## BILLBKLYN

Are they cankles I see?:rofl:


----------



## chloesredboy

Oooohhh..you....:curse:


----------



## Black Rabbit

LMFAO you guys are too much


----------



## BILLBKLYN

I'm a comedian and Chloe's my muse. BTW I like your ink and piercings. I have numerous piercings in my ears and my nippples. My tattoos include my name, a dragon, a scorpion, a Grim Reaper. Good stuff. I haven't gotten new ink since 1997 so I'm WAY overdue for more.


----------



## chloesredboy

> My tattoos include my name


, 
He means his full name,it is for practical reasons more than aesthetic.


----------



## PerfectPit

I have several tats to my husbands dismay. lol. I have been with him 28yrs and I still would never put his name on me. People can see all of them depending on what I am wearing but that is not a place I would put anything personally. I am planning on getting tats of my dogs but I haven't found an artist I am comfortable with that does dog portraits. I would be pissed if they messed my boys up. An x of mine has my name going down his forearm. When I saw it I told him he was stupid to put my name on him. I bet he is regretting it now. lol. Thank goodness my name is unusual but I would like to hear his explanation of my name to his new women.


----------



## Grease_Ball

I have two tattoos, one of which is my daughter's name and foot prints in memory of her. But she is the only name I intend to ever have tattooed onto my body.


----------

